# This is fun...



## maherwoman (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.poodwaddle.com/realage.swf

Danny and I are both 27...and wound up getting the same results...

We both wound up with a real age of 16.5 and a life expectancy of 84.5! 

I KNEW there had to be a good reason we look so dang young! 

Tell me your results! It could be fun!


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 25, 2007)

[align=left]Well I did it and my real like is 45.9 and my life expectancy is 49.1 years. LOL. :?[/align]


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 25, 2007)

hehehe, so I'm really 19

My 'real' age is 5.6 years

My life expectancy is 87.4

lol, I'm a baaaaby!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Gah!*

*I'm 24, real age is 32.7, life expectancy 65.3'*

*But I quit smoking (this is the end of day three) so that should improve my life expectancy a bit!*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 25, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *But I quit smoking (this is the end of day three) so that should improve my life expectancy a bit!*


inkbouce::hug2:Congrats!


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes!! Congrats!! That's wonderful!! 

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *YukonDaisy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *But I quit smoking (this is the end of day three) so that should improve my life expectancy a bit!*
> ...


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 25, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Yes!! Congrats!! That's wonderful!!
> 
> *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> 
> ...



*Thanks Katie and Rosie! I'm not quite ready to kill yet, but I have been a tad grumpy. Last time, I got the worse headaches ever, I hope I don't experience withdrawal as bad this time!*

*~Diana!*


----------



## lemonaxis (Sep 25, 2007)

well done, keep going, think of all the benefits and buy yourself something nice with all the money you save


----------



## Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

10,900 more days to go, LOL.



My actual biological age is 39.

The "Real" age calculator says I'm 45.2

My life expectancy was calculated to end at 68.8


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm 28, my "real" age is 11, and my life exp. is 94... 



Nadia


----------



## Michaela (Sep 25, 2007)

Biological Age= 16

Life Expectancy=91.5

"Real Age" = -1.9

:huh


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, even though I've been through one life-threatening illness and have a parent and grandparent who diedin their early 40sfrom the same type ofillness, according to the test: 

It says my real age is 42.6, and life expectancy is 83.4. (I'm 50)


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 25, 2007)

This was fun...I especially like the risk taker one and the response "I'm jumping out of a plane right now."

Biological age: 32

Real age: 8.6

Life expectancy: 97.4


----------



## ChompersMom (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha this is fun

Bio age-20

"real age"- 5.1

Life expect- 88.9

Aww I'm so young..back to school for me


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 25, 2007)

Bio Age 24

Real Age 0.6

Average Life Expentancy 74

Your Life Expectancy 97.4

You can expect to live approximately another 26800 more days.











[align=center]



Today I am 22422 days old[/align]


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 25, 2007)

Biological Age- 24

Real Age- 6.1

Life Expectancy- 91.9



Not too bad!! That was fun


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 25, 2007)

Biological age: 16

Real age: 5 :huh

Average life expectancy: 74

My life expectancy: 85

:biggrin2:


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm the ultimate good girl... I'm 6 years old and going to live to 95!

I just don't get how not doing bad things makes you younger!


----------



## Michaela (Sep 25, 2007)

Why is no one else a minus number? :? :rofl:


----------



## Greta (Sep 25, 2007)

hee hee... I think I beat you, Michaela! :biggrin2:

Biological Age: 15

Real Age: -3.5

Life Expectancy: 93


----------



## Michaela (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL Greta!!:biggrin2: We can go not exist together! :highfive:


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL!!

That's fantastic! I guess my being your guys' actual age is not as cool as I thought, hehe!! I smoked for about six months when I turned 18, and realized that I hated it, so stopped cold turkey and haven't picked a cigarette up since. I think that made me older than I would have been otherwise. Eh...what can ya do, eh?:dunno

*Michaela wrote: *


> LOL Greta!!:biggrin2: We can go not exist together! :highfive:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 25, 2007)

Biologicalage 18

Real Age 16.8

life expecanty 75.2


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 25, 2007)

Bioligical age= 13 (in like a week )

Real Age= 1.7

Your life expectancy= 85.3

I will own bunnies for 26400 days :biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 25, 2007)

Well mine sucks :?I don't even smoke. Lol.

I sure hope the life expectancy number is from your actual age and not the quiz's real age :?LOL


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm 47 - it says my real age is 45 and my life expectancy is 78. 

I have 11,300 days left (approx)....unless I get hit by a Mack truck...

Peg


----------



## Spring (Sep 25, 2007)

My biological age : 15

Acutal age: 8.1 (I so wish I was that age again!)

Life Expectancy : 80.9


----------



## Haley (Sep 25, 2007)

Biological Age: 25

Real Age: 14.3

Life Expectancy: 84.7


----------



## naturestee (Sep 25, 2007)

Biological age: 26
Real age: 18.1
Life Expectancy: 81.9

The life expectancy is spot-on when you look at all my grand- and great grandparents.


----------



## tamnjo (Sep 25, 2007)

This is funny...

My real age= 13

Bio age= -1.5

Life expectancy= 88.5



heehee:brownbunny


----------



## myLoki (Sep 25, 2007)

Biological Age: 21

Real Age: 5.6

Life Expectancy: 89.4



:biggrin2:



t.


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Oct 1, 2007)

Biological age: 27

"real age": 8.3

Life expect.: 92.7



Jessi


----------

